# NCOS Show Part 1



## ogecko (Oct 7, 2007)

The annual show of the National Capital Orchid Society is now in session, if any of you are in driving distance of Washington D.C. you may want to go - it's open tomorrow (Monday, 10/08/2007)! A warning, though: the weather prediction is for temperatures in the low 90's and the room containing the show is hotter!!!

Attached for your viewing are some pictures that I took at the show: they're mediocre (I'm not posting the MANY bad ones!) but I think that they're good enough for general interest. (It's very difficult to take decent pictures in the show, it's in a windowless room and people light their exhibits with a varying number of incandescent lights on poles: not only is it generally dim with a lot of shadows, but the colors vary because people use different types of bulbs. Unless you haul in your own lights et al, it's hit or miss.)

[I didn't know where to post this - there's no "Show" Forum - and I'm too lazy to post the Paph and Phrag pics separately, so...]

Paph (liemianum x vietnamense) Exhibitor-ArbecOrchids




Paph (Red Glory x charlesworthii) Exhibitor-WoodstreamOrchids




Paph Black Lace 'Heaven's Gate' AM-AOS (Rolfei x Sierra Lace) Exhibitor-MarriottOrchids




Paph bougainvilleanum 'Penns Creek' Exhibitor-WoodsteamOrchids




Paph concolor 'Woodstream' HCC-AOS Exhibitor-WoodstreamOrchids




Paph Doll's Kobold (charlesworthii x henryanum) Exhibitor-WoodstreamOrchids




Paph Dream Weaver 'Black Rain' (Rolfei x John Jack) Exhibitor-MarriottOrchids




Paph Elizdrienne (Supersuk x Wellesleyanum) Exhibitor-ArbecOrchids




Paph Frank Hughes 'Tanya' AM-AOS (Rolfei x concolor) Exhibitor-MarriottOrchids




Paph Iantha Stage 'Billy Yum Yum' HCC-AOS (sukhakulii x rothschildianum) Exhibitor-FishingCreekOrchids


----------



## ogecko (Oct 7, 2007)

*NCOS Show Part 2*

Paph Ice King 'Cinnamon Spice' (Greyi x Centerstage) Exhibitor-MarriottOrchids




Paph In-Charm Pearl (wenshanense x In-Charm White) Exhibitor-FishingCreekOrchids




Paph Jamie Chantry (Jolly Green Gem x primulinum) Exhibitor-ArbecOrchids




Paph Janet Kunkle (Memoria Allegria Gutierrez x Maudiae) Exhibitor-OwensOrchids




Paph Moussetianum 'Newberry' HCC-AOS (callosum x superbiens) Exhibitor-Carter&HolmesOrchids




Paph NOID Exhibitor-New VisionOrchids




Paph Peacock Dawn 'Dark Galaxy' HCC-AOS (Ruby Peacock x Red Horizon) Exhibitor-MarriottOrchids




Paph Sorcerer's Dream 'Rose Treasure' (Child's Play x malipoense) Exhibitor-MarriottOrchids




Paph Succotash (La Honda x primulinum) Exhibitor SEPennsylvaniaOrchidSociety




Paph White Knight 'Guinevere' AM-AOS (Green Mystery x Skip Bartlett) Exhibitor-MarriottOrchids


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm in love -- with Paph. Sorcerer's Dream 'Rose Treasure'!

Nice job -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2007)

:clap: Good job with the photos! Thanks for posting! I kinda like Ice King 'Cinnamon Spice' - good name!


----------



## Hien (Oct 7, 2007)

OGecko,

Thanks for the chance to see the Sorcerer's Dream
Totally AWESOME


----------



## ogecko (Oct 8, 2007)

*NCOS Show Part 3*

Phrag Appalachian Sunset (Eric Young x caricinum) Exhibitor-WoodstreamOrchids 




Phrag Grande 'Longwood Gardens' AM-AOS (caudatum x longifolium) Exhibitor-WoodstreamOrchids


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 8, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm in love -- with Paph. Sorcerer's Dream 'Rose Treasure'!...



me too! must keep telling myself, i don't like hybrids. i don't like hybrids. i don't not like hybrids. okay. fine. i like some hybrids. no, wait a minute. i don't...


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 8, 2007)

You saved the best for last! Nice Grande! I'll get a Doll's Kobold at some point, it's such a cutie!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 8, 2007)

Russ Vernon's (New Vision) NOID is almost definitely Paph. Angela (niveum X fairrieanum). 

-Ernie


----------



## Corbin (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the pics.


----------



## ogecko (Oct 8, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Russ Vernon's (New Vision) NOID is almost definitely Paph. Angela (niveum X fairrieanum).
> 
> -Ernie



Yes, I also think that it looks like an Angela. Flimsy name tags were used and the tag on this plant slipped down into the foliage when they put a ribbon on it - I didn't want to set off the local Show Police so I just listed it as "NOID".


----------



## Persephone (Oct 8, 2007)

I love Tanya.
I think I'm going to have to get another paph, even though I swore I wouldn't until the one I have blooms again. It's been 18 months.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, the NOID and the Sorcerer's Dream are fantastic. Hmm, how am I gonna get these?


----------



## ogecko (Oct 9, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Wow, the NOID and the Sorcerer's Dream are fantastic. Hmm, how am I gonna get these?



Angela (the consensus ID for the NOID) is somewhat available, you probably can find one. Based upon the other pictures that I've seen, this one looks pretty typical to me. As for the Sorcerer's Dream, try begging Hadley Cash of Marriott Orchids!


----------



## Corbin (Oct 10, 2007)

I like the Paph NOID Exhibitor


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 10, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm in love -- with Paph. Sorcerer's Dream 'Rose Treasure'!
> 
> Nice job -- thanks for sharing.



Same here. There are also many other nice ones. Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2007)

No, most Angela's I've seen have more stripiing from the faireanum.


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 10, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Russ Vernon's (New Vision) NOID is almost definitely Paph. Angela (niveum X fairrieanum).
> 
> -Ernie



That's fine with me. Angela is one of my favorites and the blooms last forever.


----------

